# Study Materials/Problem Books



## Nurvo (Wednesday at 9:55 AM)

Hello all,

I'm on my 6th attempt at taking the Civil PE: Structural exam and my last diagnostic showed significant progress in the morning. 

Because of this, I'm looking for some problem books so I can study my butt off and nail the morning session. Does anyone have any recommendations?

(Problem books for the afternoon session are nice too, but I mainly want to focus on acing the morning portion)


----------

